# Looking for like-minded people to join on new homestead project



## Balanced-seeker (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello all. Im from Georgia. Thinking on biting the bullet and getting some land close to the alabama/ Georgia border. Was thinking of doing it close to the end of spring while I get my affairs in order. Only issue is that im 31 but dont have any peers close to the level im on regarding this subject to assist. It would be cool if anyone close to i 20 corridor to contact me or drop a comment. Maybe I can eventually do a meet up to discuss more in person. Or call first will do hehe.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

No I won't join your cult. Lol jk hope you find like minded folks


----------

